# LC2 upgrade



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Where can I upgrade my 2008 JDM gt-r to LC2?

1.Can I upgrade it by my self using cobb (if yes please tell me how)?
I want a 2,5k upgrade if possible.
2. Do I have to go to the Nissan Dealer?


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Get the NIS-006 upgrade for your Cobb, then you can try different LC maps. 

Not to mention doing your own clutch relearns etc. Handy!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nissan will not touch your car.

Your only optionis the Cobb.

D


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> Nissan will not touch your car.
> 
> Your only optionis the Cobb.
> 
> D



COBB TUNING ACCESS PORT - NISSAN R35 GT-R - SUMO POWER on eBay (end time 10-Nov-10 08:10:58 GMT) 

I assume this is your item?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes but it is available cheaper from Ben @ GTC who has a pre Xmas sale on in another thread.

D


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> Yes but it is available cheaper from Ben @ GTC who has a pre Xmas sale on in another thread.
> 
> D


I need it over 6~9 months so no hurry.
Do you have AP-NIS-006?


----------

